

Robobug goes to war: Troops to use electronic insects to spot enemy 'by end of the year' - bootload
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=563786

======
jestrohm
Only evil empires use armies made of robotic insects against plucky
insurgents, isn't this in everyone else's copy of the manual?

